# Chasing? They run he chases



## bwanaswan (Apr 19, 2011)

7 Month old Pyr who is doing a great job in most respects for an 7 month old.
He is calm when they are calm and is more interested in digging a hole or snarfing goat pellets (another problem I can't seem to break) until one or more goats decide to practice their 100 yrd dash.
At that point he is not only chasing the sprinters but inciting a riot with the rest. Does it happen all the time no. But when it starts if I don't break it up he would run them to death. 
Biggest problem is I can't always be there to correct. This is my first LGD but I have trained many dogs with great success in many areas. I would believe he is too young to be left on his own? I would get another companion if it would help and my wife would not murder me.

I may try a shock collar but these Pyrs seem to be extra smart and bull headed to boot, when he is out of hand he listens like a cat.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Getting another would make it worse, they would egg each other on. I would stop this before it gets hotter since goats can die from running/overheating. 

Maybe you can try a dangle stick? I have never tried one but it is suppose to keep them from running. 
Also give him toys to keep him occupied and satisfy chewing and maybe keep him from digging.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

One of my Anatolians did the same thing when he was around 8 months. The sheep would run, he ran after them. I broke him by using a shock collar. He got two little zaps and that was it. He did not know I zapped him....I was watching from the living room window. Adolescent dogs often do things they are not supposed to do, so don't trust him for a while. And don't let him be in with goat kids! He really is too young to be trusted. If you don't have a mature dog to mentor these pups, they need a lot of training before being trustworthy. Getting a second pup will make things worse.


----------



## bwanaswan (Apr 19, 2011)

BarbadosSheep said:


> One of my Anatolians did the same thing when he was around 8 months. The sheep would run, he ran after them. I broke him by using a shock collar. He got two little zaps and that was it. He did not know I zapped him....I was watching from the living room window. Adolescent dogs often do things they are not supposed to do, so don't trust him for a while. And don't let him be in with goat kids! He really is too young to be trusted. If you don't have a mature dog to mentor these pups, they need a lot of training before being trustworthy. Getting a second pup will make things worse.


I will try the shock collar. Have used them on hunting dogs a time or two. Not a fan of long term use on hunting dogs and am hoping it will do the trick with a zap or two. He has never acted aggressive with any of the livestock but I'm guessing he will be a year old or near before I leave him alone.

Thanks


----------

